
Cloudflare has a plan to never censor again - eloff
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/cloudflares-ceo-has-a-plan-to-never-censor-hate-speech-again/
======
jdpedrie
I appreciate what he's saying, but of course the proof is in the pudding. I
hope that Cloudflare sticks to that course the next time the pitchforks come
out.

It's pretty crazy too how Cloudflare came almost out of nowhere to now have
power over, what 15% of all internet traffic? One hopes that events like this
push development towards better resiliency and more decentralization separate
from third party players like Cloudflare.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Are they going to apologize and offer service again to Daily Stormer?

Otherwise, this just looks like a PR piece without any substance.

EDIT: It looks like CloudFlare is being sued for copyright infringement.
[https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-fails-to-limit-scope-
of-...](https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-fails-to-limit-scope-of-piracy-
lawsuit-170610/) They would like to try to hide behind "we don't do
censorship." However, that whole Daily Stormer affair showed that they do. So
they are trying to disavow that decision.

~~~
adventured
It's the sole reason they're suddenly changing their stance. Legally it'll
destroy their business the more they actively censor. They'll get buried
rapidly under that vast responsibility.

------
ufmace
IMO, this is the critical issue for internet freedom, not so much the Net
Neutrality change. How can we say we're for free speech for all content
providers when we excuse shutting down a disagreeable site because of a
virtual lynch mob?

They say it's Nazis today, but I see the arguments they use to excuse this
action, and how easily they can be applied to any number of other sources in
the future. We need to be better than Nazis, not just stronger than them. If
we don't care about being better than them, then we risk not being stronger
than them for long.

------
gbarc888
> The problem was that other Cloudflare customers started calling and
> threatening to cancel their service if Cloudflare didn't cut the Daily
> Stormer off.

This is not the excuse they used back in August. Back then, the CEO said "The
Daily Stormer site was bragging on their bulletin boards about how Cloudflare
was one of them and that is the opposite of everything we believe. That was
the tipping point for me.”

------
rajacombinator
Cloudflare has a plan to never censor again - until one of their customers
says something their CEO doesn’t like. Just lol.

------
anthmcc
> Prince is working to cultivate a social consensus that infrastructure
> providers like Cloudflare should not be in the censorship business—no matter
> how offensive its customers' content might be.

Good luck. I agree that they should be neutral, but I still wouldn't want to
give my money to a company shields neo-nazis.

~~~
lovich
That's not really agreeing to be neutral

~~~
anthmcc
The term I used wasn't really the point.

~~~
lovich
I'm missing the point then, I thought it was half of your statement. Could you
explain it further?

